# NJ Tiny Male Maltese.



## jrsygal37 (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi Guys. I thought I'd post a link for a Tiny Male Maltese that is currently in rescue. YOU MUST BE A RESIDENT OF SOUTHERN NJ. The Rescue is Burlington Animal Alliance. I recently got a 13 week old female Yorkie and they were wonderful to deal with. Lilly's adoptions fee was $400 which included a pediatic spay, vetting including shots and worming. We were very pleased with them. They were great to work with. Anyway, just thought that if someone was looking for a Maltese that this may help them out and also help out a little rescue in need. Elaine

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displa...i?petid=9331830


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hey, I think that's the shelter a relative of mine works at! He brought home a sweet little doxie a few weeks ago - he wants to bring them all home!!!! I was afraid to look (cause I live in South Jersey) and I don't want to fall in love!!! I just got back from a walk - and three dogs is my limit in that respect!

I hope someone comes along real soon and adopts that sweety pie.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

AW, he sure is a cutie pie!! I sure hope someone comes and rescues this little guy soon!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I just feel helpless when I feel so far away and they have restrictions. :bysmilie: I have an app in for rescue-so hopefully I can help out eventually :aktion033: Thanks for posting, what a cutie! :wub:


----------



## jrsygal37 (Dec 12, 2006)

> Hey, I think that's the shelter a relative of mine works at! He brought home a sweet little doxie a few weeks ago - he wants to bring them all home!!!! I was afraid to look (cause I live in South Jersey) and I don't want to fall in love!!! I just got back from a walk - and three dogs is my limit in that respect!
> 
> I hope someone comes along real soon and adopts that sweety pie.[/B]



Hey there 2MaltMom. I see you are in Manahawkin. I live in Lacey. That's a great rescue your relative works with. I have Lilly (My Yorkie Pup) that I got through Burlington Animal Alliance. We are thrilled with her and with them as an organization. Elaine


----------

